# Oldest mantids



## the mantinator (Mar 19, 2007)

Name your oldest mantids, Male and female records.See if we have guiness winner


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 19, 2007)

Almost 2 years! it was a P. argonina male.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't really keep track. Several months is about it I think.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 21, 2007)

My oldest orchid female die last week. SHe was an adult last April, laid a total of 12 oothecae, and live to see her grand children to subadult!!


----------



## AFK (Mar 24, 2007)

> Almost 2 years! it was a P. argonina male.


are you for reals? i knew mantises could live a little more than a year in captivity, but 2 years? wow.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 24, 2007)

I ran into this today. Anybody have one and want to share how long they had it?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 24, 2007)

I got an ooth but it isn't hatching so i am going to buy soon.


----------



## Simon (Mar 27, 2007)

I have one thats about 10 months old so not too old but getting there


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 27, 2007)

> > Almost 2 years! it was a P. argonina male.
> 
> 
> are you for reals? i knew mantises could live a little more than a year in captivity, but 2 years? wow.


Yeah the key is to keep it under mild temps and feed it only when its abdomin is paper thin.


----------



## Birdfly (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi, I've had females of _Deroplatys desiccata_ make 18 months [approx] on several occasions.

cheers


----------

